# New 2010 210Rs And Totally Clueless!



## Outback Kara (Sep 19, 2009)

I've been already searching for several hours on the forum for answers to some of my questions, and either I'm a terrible searcher or there's not the answer to my oddball questions - I really hope you smarty pants can help me out.

My husband picked up our trailer from Lakeshore RVs and drove it to Maine where we'll be residing for the next 3 months. We're staying outside of our friend's rental home on their remote lot. We're up here while my husband builds their new home. We're trying our best to conserve electricity because there current home is run on solar power and propane generator backup. We're running an extension cord and using 15 amp service and want to only use water pump, TV, and fan for heater (and occasional overhead light use) on the electricity. We won't be using the microwave and are trying to find other ways to conserve energy. So my questions are:

1. Can we switch the water pump (and water heater) on and off as needed? Will this help conserve electricity? Are there any drawbacks from constantly switching it on and off?

2. What can I do to secure our dinette cushions? They slide all over the place every time we sit down.

3. Our dinette table seems pretty wobbly, is this common? We have the kind where it sits on 2 round tubes/pedestals.

4. We'll be facing some pretty cold temperatures up here in the next few months - any tips on keeping our tanks/lines from freezing? Our king slide gets pretty chilly, any advice to insulate?

5. Any drawbacks for using regular dish soap (i.e. Dawn) for washing dishes, like I said - totally new to this, didn't know if we needed a special soap









Any other advice for a complete newbie? We're excited to already have spent almost a week in our new trailer. We researched a lot of manufacturers before we ended up with the Outback and we've been very satisfied so far.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

First welcome to the family!

Others will jump in but on a 15 amp service you will need to run your water heater on propane. Leaving the water pump on should be ok. The seat cushions should have peel off adhestive tabs on the back of them.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Outback Kara said:


> Any other advice for a complete newbie? We're excited to already have spent almost a week in our new trailer. We researched a lot of manufacturers before we ended up with the Outback and we've been very satisfied so far.


You can ask question anytime around here and you'll have an answer in about 30 min (or less).

Hope you enjoy your new Outback.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

You will be living in an Outback during December in Maine?










-CC


----------



## Outback Kara (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks for the advice! Yes, we'll be in Maine - hopefully the project we'll be finished before the "real" cold sets in. I'm trying to be the dedicated wife and follow my husband - it's been an adventure already.

We will be moving the trailer to the homesite where he's building in about a month, so at least our electrical won't be a problem then and we'll be able to have a full power draw.

My husband's a general contractor and extremely handy so modifications for winterization won't be a problem, it's just a matter of figuring what will need to be done.

Thanks again!


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

Even with the "heated underbelly", I'd put some type of insulated skirting around the outside bottom of your trailer. In the winter, you are going to get some weather our little outbacks are a bit shy on the design to handle.


----------

